# Base designs for dark eldar?



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

I am currently looking for ideas on base designs for my upcoming dark eldar models. Even if I dont buy them to play, I will be useing the dark eldar as a kind of paint / design project, over a gameplay tabletop project, atleast until I got a decent army I can use.

to further explain, I will be attempting my hand at making Elaborate bases for my whole DE army, I am looking for ideas on what to do. Blood, bodies, something warpish, etc. Anything you can feel would suit dark eldar in the slightest for elaborate bases, please do share.

Please note: I am looking for basic ideas, not elaborate ones, just looking for help brainstorming the bases out. I will ultimately be putting my own thought into exactly how I make the base, of coarse.


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

Well for starters I would get your hands on some slate, you can paint them up to look like rocks and have your models in elevated positions. Another thing you could do is chop up a sprue of enemy warriors and glue them to the base. I would use burned grass and scorched earth for the bases, kind of a must have for dark elder (I assume) When the new box comes out it might even come with some stuff to stick on the base

Skar


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

got plenty of slate, use it for my Warriors of chaos

enemy warriors... easy enough since Ill have them facing my wolves, and I got plenty of extras for my wolves.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

If your using wolves as dead bodies, you could use snow and blood ont he bases. The white will really emphasise blood splatters. Combined with the slate it would look rather distinctive and striking.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

nice idea Hukmat. Im still playing with ideas, but yeah, you guys are continueing to give me more and more ideas.

keep them coming folks. Dont feel the need to play on the ideas already stated to. I have an infinite amount of materials to use, give me anything that comes to mind when you think dark eldar.


----------



## Daz (Sep 26, 2010)

For some reason this thread made me think of slaves tied to the foot of a Eldar Wraithlord. Now I can't think of anything more suitable.

So uh. Yeah. Slaves at their feet~

edit: I was trying to think of Eldar units and decorations that have been twisted for use as base decorations, it wasn't just completely dumb.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

lmao. the slaves might be on the raiders, if I can find some nice models to use.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

how about some nice slippery poles.........or would they go on the raiders?


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

thanks stella, your comment made the thread die! (not that there was much activity in the first place XD)

/bump

still looking for more ideas people!


----------



## Daz (Sep 26, 2010)

Would any Chaos stuff suit? Specifically Slaanesh-type base decorations...


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Daz said:


> Would any Chaos stuff suit? Specifically Slaanesh-type base decorations...


well it would be... mixed results for useing chaos Slaanesh decorations.

Since they utterly LOATHE chaos and Slaanesh. But at the same time saying they are mearly entroching on enemy territory would work.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

/bump

still looking for more ideas for anyone willing to share


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I'd look into general urban basing themes. The Dark Eldar choose their battlefields, and they're not going anywhere there isn't a heavy population for them to traumatize or have a renewable pool of slaves from. 

Depending on how you do it, you could also use guardsmen as basing material. The Dark Eldar models are in very dynamic poses, and you could easily model Dark Eldar warriors cutting down standing guardsmen on bases, doing acrobatic stuff over them, etc.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

/bump moar ideas people! lol


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I would go for a cross between urban basing and undead/chaos wastes basing. _Bear with me..._

The artwork and mythos of the Dark Eldar would suggest, as said above, that they fight most battles in pursuit of slaves, etc, and so would be in areas that are urban/urban wastes. But also they often have skulls on sticks and corpses of victims strewn about them in pictures, so a general setting of urban wastes with a smattering of death and unpleasantness would do it for me.


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Stella Cadente said:


> how about some nice slippery poles.........or would they go on the raiders?


 heh, For DE, it'd more likely be Whips and Chains.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

http://www.darkartstore.darkartminiatures.com/categories/THEMED-BASING/Lava/
this website has some interesting bases, im rather fond of their urban ones aswell, used em on my chaos army a while back and they look pretty good :victory:


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

For your lord, put a daemonette on the base, but make it look less daemonish and more humanish and it could be the master's personal slave/hooker, a bit like this http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=3833&highlight=black+legion+daemonette&page=3


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Chained and tortured models from all the races(except nids and necrons). Crucified marines, chained guardsmen,eldar,tau, sisters the whole lot.(Sisters could be difficult due to the lack of plastic models), even fantasy models could work in. You just have to get them to look like they are suffering.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Just for a bit of variety among the suggestions...perhaps model the bases as though the DE were on their own ships? Deck plating, bulkheads, instruments of torture and body parts lying around, that sort of thing?


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

not a bad idea Loyalist. On another note: anyone have ideas for Markers too? IE: capture points for the DE. I will probably tie them into my bases, so if I do urban wasteland design with IG, ill have tortured IG for my capture points


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> not a bad idea Loyalist. On another note: anyone have ideas for Markers too? IE: capture points for the DE. I will probably tie them into my bases, so if I do urban wasteland design with IG, ill have tortured IG for my capture points


what about using the dark eldar slave girls?, make good dark eldar markers for anything.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

figures youd think of that Stella. I thought about it, to be honest. if I do a ship plating I probably will, even. But I am thinking of more making torture racks with dead IG / space wolves depending on which route I go.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I only thought of them because there easiest, and DE themed, no other reasons, honest..........plus I'd bet once the new stuff comes out GW might remove them from the store, it wouldn't suprise me.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> I only thought of them because there easiest, and DE themed, no other reasons, honest..........plus I'd bet once the new stuff comes out GW might remove them from the store, it wouldn't suprise me.


true, GW has been known to do that. THOSE might go into the collectors though

EDIT: they HAVE been pulled, everything off the site, they are doing the change over for the pre-orders in like an hour so


----------



## Rotpar (Jan 23, 2009)

I was thinking interior ship plating myself for the archon I'll be buying. Like they boarded an Imperial transport or something. 40K can feature things on a ridiculous scale sometimes, so I figured reavers zipping around "indoors" wasn't completely out of the question.

I'm not quite certain how ship interior basing that would be done though.


----------

